# Autism and now possibly Sensory processing disorder



## Eoz

I really do not know where to start.All I want to do is cry :cry:

Finally after 8 long months someone has listened and realised my little girl is struggling with life.

I had a baby this year and the health visitor came out to see him but soon noticed Abi was non speaking,in a world of her own and very small for her age.All of which I have pointed out to people before.

She started having very bad tantrums a while back.She hurts herself to the point she draws blood or head butts the walls or floor.She also gets angry and smacks herself in the face over and over.She is very particular with the dvds and spends hours pulling them out,lining them up and putting them all back.She is very sensitive with noise and also hates attention being drawn to her.Ie if i say well done after she spoke a word she collpases in a heap screaming :cry:

She only says 4 words.2 of which she now says over and over.She barely eats and has lost almost 3kg in 6 months.She has gone down a size in nappys and clothes.She sleeps lot and spends some days just rolling on the floor.She gets very angry and slaps herself when shes hungry,cold or in pain.I never know which it is :shrug:

I can not leave her alone for long as she gets up to all sorts.Her new one is smacking the baby and strangling the kitten.I can't let her toddle in to the garden as she puts all sorts in her mouth.We have to lock the bathroom door as she is forever with her hands down the loo.She also has a habit of shutting herself into a room.She is happy and plays alone but then she gets angry she cant get out but if i open the door ready for her to come out she gets upset i have disturbed her.

She does not play with other children.She just plods along in her bubble.She has 3 older brothers and sisters she rarely plays with them unless its just one of them alone.

I tried taking her to the childrens centre to socialise her but this caused all manner of problems.A little boy took her car and she lost control.Unknown to me a play leader saw this and asked a early years sen inclusion teacher to get involved.(Today I got a letter saying they are taking her on and have appointed a support worker for her :thumbup:)

i recieved a letter inviting me to special needs group where Abi could play with children just like her.the difference was amazing.She played alone but enjoyed it and even said 2 words :happydance:

We have since started speech therapy and have been invited to a group for the next 6 weeeks doing a course called play with words.after this they will try a different approach with her.

As she is so under weight and in general is a tired,pale very uncoordinated little girl the peads have got involved now.

I just feel so overwhelmed by all of this.I have no car at the moment so i am walking every where and getting buses.Sometimes Abi is ok sometimes it causes hell so i just go home and we miss appts.I tried a taxi but she played up badly as she wasn't in a seat.

I have since been told to apply for DLA so i can get a car on the road again .It will help us all in so many different ways.I can take her to woods to play.Take her to more groups aimed at her needs.

Life is so hard at the moment with all of this and i am waiting for an op.Also my other kids play up as Abi gets that extra bit of attention so the house is forever in uproar.

Can any one advise me what to do to get a break,support etc.I have no family and no one ever takes the kids to give us all a rest.For the first time in my life i have had to go on anti d's just to hold it all together.

Will DLA think I am playing on it or do I have a strong enough case?

How much help does a SEN teacher give you?

Thanks for listening x


----------



## FEDup1981

Hey honey

Aww bless lil doodles, and you. Sounds like a nightmare every day for you. SOunds like the speech therapy class and play group thing are good. Lets just hope they bring improvements.

As for DLA - apply!!!! But get help to fill in the forms, the CAB can help. But you may have a wait so make an app ASAP. Get ringing up for the forms. DLA will probably turn u down, they do nearly everyone, but appeal. Plus if you can - get a statement from ur docs, consultant, speech therapist - anyone and everyone and put it in with the claim to support it. If they see that ur getting help and theres people to back it up then ur more likely to get the money.

I dont know what an SEN teacher is tbh.

Anyway, youre doing a great job with everything youve got on. And you must take care of yourself too. Always here for you hun x


----------



## FEDup1981

And omg ashton is over 3m old!!! wow!


----------



## Eoz

FEDup1981 said:


> Hey honey
> 
> Aww bless lil doodles, and you. Sounds like a nightmare every day for you. SOunds like the speech therapy class and play group thing are good. Lets just hope they bring improvements.
> 
> As for DLA - apply!!!! But get help to fill in the forms, the CAB can help. But you may have a wait so make an app ASAP. Get ringing up for the forms. DLA will probably turn u down, they do nearly everyone, but appeal. Plus if you can - get a statement from ur docs, consultant, speech therapist - anyone and everyone and put it in with the claim to support it. If they see that ur getting help and theres people to back it up then ur more likely to get the money.
> 
> I dont know what an SEN teacher is tbh.
> 
> Anyway, youre doing a great job with everything youve got on. And you must take care of yourself too. Always here for you hun x

Thank you sweetheart.Life is so hard at the moment.Will explain more when i can.But today i have been a mess.Abi is so hard to look after.Ady has been in bed poorly and i feel so flustered.I chose to have my kids i know but that extra help would be fab.I cant tell you how many times abi got upset today :nope:

Yes he is 3 months now so sad its gone so quick x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

awwww hunni, firstly the biggest hug ever.
Life can be so cruel sometimes, and hurts the most precious of them all.
Doodles is an amazing gorgeous little princess, and answers will come your way, and she will make everyone even more proud than they already are. 
Take a day at a time, a minute by a minute an hour by an hour. 
Keep a diary of everything, even if it doesnt seem like anything, look for patterns in all her behaviour, triggers are such a good eye opener to what could be going on. 
Speak to as many people as you can, join as many groups designed to offer help and support, everyone there will be in the same boat and offer as much support as needed.
1-1 time with mummy is always good, but then incorpatre this with the other children too, so they dont get too jealous, talk to them all about Doodles and her problems, tell them "mummy needs help" no one wants to see you suffer, least of all your own family babe. 
Food wise, find food that she does enjoy, and make as much as she will eat, but incoparte more substance foods, little bits at a time, always offering the more smoother option aswel, make food fun, try and get her involved as much as possible. 
Try and start a routine with her, "you wake in the morning, you have a wash and get changed, you help prepare breakfast, you eat breakfast, you help wash up, you do an activity" ETC routine and schedule but not time is key, never put any time scales on anything, never say you will do it in 5 minutes, as 5 minutes may never come..
BIG BIG HUGS xxx


----------



## Eoz

Thanks Sarah it all makes perfect sense but i worry as she is so unresponsive does she get what i am asking of her? x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I think the earliest you start with her the better, little steps, but routine is key.
Communication wise, maybe a pec's file might come in handy.


----------



## Newt

:hugs: definatly apply for DLA hun, you are entitled and tell them everythuing that she does, they wont think you are playing on it, as I said you are entitled. As for a break, your hv may be able to help with that. I am glad you got invervention early, it does make a huge difference. Try storyboarding your planned routine to her and see if that helps. Mummies awake now, now we are going to get dressed, then we are going to have breakfast, then we are going out to catch a bus, then we are going to playgrou.....etc, and continue throughout the day, knocking off things as you are completing them. :hugs: x


----------



## Eoz

Aww thanks newt.make it fun for her.

Sarah I have heard of Pecs I like the idea of that x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi, we get higher rate and the change in my life is amazing, just the little bits to help. Definitly apply. My son has ASD. Hugs x


----------



## velvetina

Hi hun,

Sorry you are having such a hard time at the moment, I can see why you must feel so overwhelmed at the moment:hugs:.:hugs:

I didn't see how old your little one was, but without a shadow of doubt apply for dla and don't be put off by the length of it, if you need any help just ask. You could then also be eligible for carers allowance once this has been awarded. Is your daughter being assessed for a diagnosis as well? Also, if you claim child tax credit this will also increase once awarded dla.

I would speak with the support worker about asking for some respite care and also to the speech and language therapist about PECS. How restricted is her diet hun? Does she have any bowel issues? I only ask because of the weight loss mentioned.

Finally please don't be afraid to ask for help, push for appointments or places or to have your daughter assessed. Some borough's are really good whilst with others you have to constantly make a nuisance of yourself (which is not a bad thing honest).

:hugs: to you hun. x


----------



## helen1234

no proper advice i'm no real expert, think you need to get a proper diagnosis before you even start thinking about dla, because the wrong impression will be given.

they wont jump to diagnose her autism its a very hard thing because alot of traits can be normal 2 yrs old behaviour, alot of what you say is exactly what rhys is like, rhys even stacks food, its all he ever really does cars, blocks, toys i currently have a row of soldiers on my window sill perfectly facing forward. and omg you take a toy off him he squeals high pitched and flings himself back. also its fact that until after two yrs old babies live in their own bubble its all about them, me and i. i'm not saying she's not autistic but that's the reason they delay diagnosis hun because they cant be too sure sometimes :hugs:.
i wouldnt mention dla to docs it will just confuse them of your intention of forcing a diagnosis. i went 5 yrs before i knew i could claim it the thought never crossed my mind.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

helen1234 said:


> no proper advice i'm no real expert, think you need to get a proper diagnosis before you even start thinking about dla, because the wrong impression will be given.
> 
> they wont jump to diagnose her autism its a very hard thing because alot of traits can be normal 2 yrs old behaviour, alot of what you say is exactly what rhys is like, rhys even stacks food, its all he ever really does cars, blocks, toys i currently have a row of soldiers on my window sill perfectly facing forward. and omg you take a toy off him he squeals high pitched and flings himself back. also its fact that until after two yrs old babies live in their own bubble its all about them, me and i. i'm not saying she's not autistic but that's the reason they delay diagnosis hun because they cant be too sure sometimes :hugs:.
> i wouldnt mention dla to docs it will just confuse them of your intention of forcing a diagnosis. i went 5 yrs before i knew i could claim it the thought never crossed my mind.

I do agree with this. Its very hard to get the diagnosis, took us almost 3 yrs. We didnt apply for dla untill a while after the diagnosis either xx


----------



## Eoz

see i'm reluctant to claim it but i need to get transport for her again.i've lived with out it so its not a biggy.all i wat is to get somewhere with my little girl.why does she behave this way?

Helen with Rhys will you look into further?Just for me I have a gut instinct something is right with Abi x


----------



## sophxx

i would still apply for dla if i was you could you chat to your gp or surpport worker about them backing your claim?

my cousin has speacil needs she was brain damaged at birth she also has autism my aunt and uncle found the only way they could hand her ad keep a calm ish house was to put a routine in place she knew exactly what would be happening it really changed there life and her life 

xx


----------



## helen1234

it's so frustrating I went through it with Rosie, and because she had epilepsy she was looked at all the time with docs, it was the opposite to you they kept diagnosing Rosie ADHD and in the end I said ok it's ADHD then a yr later and a few stern routines and rules it's not ADHD.

I won't be getting Rhys checked out cos stacking toys sorting toys is very normal for a 22 month old and it's how they learn to focus on thinking about playing babycenter website have a good explanation on it, 
He only says a few words, oh no, bye, woof woof,
I think you've been told that many things by so many different doctors and professionals it's confusing you, I think you need to take a step back dnt google or read up on autism or look at what other autistic parents say and have a look at what the average 23 month old behaviour is like it's so so so confusing, take advice on how to handle the behaviour the extreme head butting etc and leave the pushing for diagnosis for a bit, and I would lay off dla she 2 and if it is autism she will have this for life, if it's not autism, and I hope it's not, shell grow out of it 
Xx


----------



## Eoz

sophxx said:


> i would still apply for dla if i was you could you chat to your gp or surpport worker about them backing your claim?
> 
> my cousin has speacil needs she was brain damaged at birth she also has autism my aunt and uncle found the only way they could hand her ad keep a calm ish house was to put a routine in place she knew exactly what would be happening it really changed there life and her life
> 
> xx

This is something i will be doing.Every Sunday I will plan the week ahead ie drs,swimming,play sessions and time at home and try to follow it.I think it will help everyone and i wont feel so out of control x



helen1234 said:


> it's so frustrating I went through it with Rosie, and because she had epilepsy she was looked at all the time with docs, it was the opposite to you they kept diagnosing Rosie ADHD and in the end I said ok it's ADHD then a yr later and a few stern routines and rules it's not ADHD.
> 
> I won't be getting Rhys checked out cos stacking toys sorting toys is very normal for a 22 month old and it's how they learn to focus on thinking about playing babycenter website have a good explanation on it,
> He only says a few words, oh no, bye, woof woof,
> I think you've been told that many things by so many different doctors and professionals it's confusing you, I think you need to take a step back dnt google or read up on autism or look at what other autistic parents say and have a look at what the average 23 month old behaviour is like it's so so so confusing, take advice on how to handle the behaviour the extreme head butting etc and leave the pushing for diagnosis for a bit, and I would lay off dla she 2 and if it is autism she will have this for life, if it's not autism, and I hope it's not, shell grow out of it
> Xx

See I am sat on the fence here.All my kids have grown up differently and I have one with dsylexia and dyspraxia so i know how hard it is to get it recognised but with Abi something isnt clicking.All the processionals have said speech,behaviour problems and one has said autism.Everyone points in that direction.I refuse to google it drives me nuts lol

People do say so so and so does this and such and such needs that but I take it all on board and just go with the flow.

I will not change Abi's life I treat her the same as the others.I will not offer her soft food because that is all she eats.She gets what she is given and gets a little bit more of my time when the others are at school and I am pleased that she has early years involved.,2 low key play sessions and also her speech therapy.I was told if in 3 months (6 in all) no progress has been made then they well go further.She is special to us and is a different child but no way will i draw attention to that in front of her.I just need to find a way to handle it all better.So many have got involved which has surprised me when I have only ever spoke to my HV about my concerns.I'm glad though and i do help with a little help she'll flourish and be a happy little girl

Helen you sound amazing and really are a fab mum.Thanks for your advise darling :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

I know what you mean, it's an accumulation of things she does isn't it and extreme behaviour, is she starting playgroup when she's 2 1/2, they'll soon pick up if she stands out, it might be that she's just too clever for her own good and knows exactly how to push your buttons.

Dla is always a hard one, you have to prove that she needs more help in washing toileting and supervision, toileting doesn't count she's in nappies, 2 ye olds need 24/7 care anyway and all 2 yr olds have to be supervised when bathing, they won't rake into the fact that you need your car fixing into consideration,

I got high care for Rosie because she still wets the bed at 16 shhhhh don't tell her lol, because she sleeps deeply and she gets up constantly in the night with bad dreams her brain doesn't switch off and she's so clumsy and forgetful she can only have showers no baths allowed for obv reasons, and I have to take her everywhere or she has to catch a bus or have someone with her. That's why I get low mobility because the average 16 yr old doesn't need this help, I put down her paediatrician and her doctor down on the form I didn't ask I just applied, apply hub but I wouldn't bank on getting it they're pretty strict xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

If you have the gut instinct I would go along to more assements. Its not easy to get a diagnosis so I dont believe autism could be wrongly diagnosed. It took almost 3yrs to diagnose my son.l It involved them seeing him without me in different situations etc etc, very complex. My dla claim also took 23 weeks and they needed endless information from various people. TBH, If he didnt need higher rate, I wouldnt have bothered with dla for all the stress it put me under x


----------



## lollylou1

i have worked very closely with special needs more more closely with autistic children for many years before having Annabelle, i am very shocked that your even getting any support at all as where i live and where i previously lived they wouldnt bat an eyelid until the child is 3 as like someone else said so many symptoms of autism can be misunderstood with normal behaviour of a child of that age, thats not only with autism they wont do anything but any special need unless the child have been born with a specific condition such as maybe downs etc no help will be given! 
as for dla i wouldnt have thought you would get far until u get a firm diagnosis because as it stands there is no label so until then i think u will be fighting a losing battle!

good luck hunny and i hope u get it sorted soon

Lou
xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I had quite alot of support before my son was diagnosed. Sometimes even more than I do now for some reason x


----------



## Eoz

i think they want to help nd do so much once the diagnosis is in they step away which is wrong x


----------



## baby.love

I didnt apply for DLA until my son was fully diagnosed this July (aged 4 and a half)... 

We now recieve highest rate DLA and from December when he turns 5 we will get that plus low rate mobility, Getting a car for ASD is from what i was told incredibly rare.. Highest rate mobility (which you need to qualify for a car) is generally only given to those who physically cannot walk etc.

Also when filling the forms see if there is anywhere near you that offers help filling them in, they really are a minefield and so hard to do alone.

Good luck with it all, its a long road getting an ASD diagnosis but with the right help & support its not as scary as it seems :hugs:


----------



## Eoz

I dont want it just for the car but meaning it'll free up my money to sort a car and the dla to get Abi some more play sessions,toys to suit her needs and even possibly a few hrs in a nursery to see how she gets on socially.

Thank you for all the replys xxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinminator

Wow. Who'd have thought it'd be such a ruddy fight :nope:

Having read your full description in the first post, it does sound like you have real real cause to suspect autism, and some of it as triggered my memory for things Lauren does - the shutting herself in rooms to be alone, she doesn't like a lot of fuss and noise, plays like she's in a bubble ignoring everything else. 
But she's a good eater, in that she instinctively opens her mouth like a baby bird when food is offered - always pulls a face like I'm feeding her cowdung, but always accepts it, lol! She's a strong girl, a very strong girl!, (part of the wider problem) yet her sister is a lot faster on her feet... :shrug: 
AND, if in the right frame of mind, one on one, she will giggle when I tickle her or make a certain noise she finds amusing - does that negate an autistic diagnosis if she can do that? It's got to be when she's in the mood though, mostly if I try to hug or tickle her, she pushes me off.
That's the thing, there *are* flashes of warmth and social awareness, but rarely, and only with me. I think that's why I have shrugged it off a bit til now. I wish there was more realistic advice on the net about it, so many questions, so _many_ different answers, I only want one!
Well hunny, looks like you and me might be sailing in a similar boat, here's hoping you get to where you need to get for little Abi. Will keeplooking in on you, and will keep you posted on anything that happens this end too :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jem

Just popping in to send hugs my darlin and hope you're ok? xxx


----------



## Eoz

i'm surviving Jem with a heavy heart though.Thanks for asking xxx

How are you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinminator

How did you get on with the M-CHAT hunny? xxx


----------



## Eoz

i haven't looked.Abi was up all evening and most of the night due to bloody fireworks.I'll go look now thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eoz

had a look and its very confusing.some answers say yes some no some sometimes.im on the fence with it tbh x


----------



## Twinminator

It's ever so basic isn't it? Doesn't address issues such as repetitive behaviours for instance. It's largely designed to pick up the extremely autistic I reckon. I mean, if your child ticked every box on that, you wouldn't neeeed a form to tell you, it'd be blatantly and immediately obvious to everybody and you'd be fast-tracked to professional support.

Thanks for the friend request BTW :thumbup: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Eoz

I just feel so useless.I know she has troubles but is it autism or is it just a slow child.Some days are great some are so bad i want to cry x


----------



## Twinminator

I wish I were further down the road with this process so I had some wise words for you hun :hugs:

I just rung up the autism org, 0845 070 4004, open 10am - 4pm Mon-Fri, and they were nice enough. Have convinced me to go to GP anyhoo. 
(don't be put off by the grumpy girl who answers the phone, she's not an adviser, she just puts you through lol) 

And remember, you're not a first time mum, your instinct isn't scare-mongering, you know your daughter, you just need a little more accurate information that's all. Try not to let it get you down :hugs: easier said than done i know, but at least you're the kind of mummy who gives a damn and isn't in denial about potential issues, you want what's best for your baby and that is something to be proud of xxxxx


----------



## Eoz

Aww thank you darling.As for you please push it.Like you say you just know when something isnt right.

As you said I have 4 other kids.3 are normal in their own way.One is dyslexic and Abi i just know deep down something does not click : (

Because I am a mum of many they have listened but what saddens me is if i were a 1st time mum i'd have been pushed away and told it was age and to bide my time.

Please keep in touch i'd love to follow your journey.

Do you have facebook?


----------



## Twinminator

I know what you mean, I already feel a bit cheated by my MW who completely poo-poo'd my queries about Lauren's speech, because she must have mothers day-in-day-out asking her about it, but that doesn't mean that she should sweepingly dismiss every language worry, I thought long and hard before i called her round because I knew that it is such a common (and admittedly, often unfounded) concern. Now I feel like I've lost that relationship with her where I can ask her about anything.

I will of course keep in touch, but i don't do Facebook, I de-registered as I had teacher friends, pub friends, family friends, and found I was having to censor myself as I don't necessarily want all those people knowing all my business iykwim. But pm me anytime, I am on B&B daily on&off :hugs: xxx


----------



## Eoz

Well Abi had her 1st appointment at hospital today and they agree with me Abi is in need of more help and care than a average 2 yr old.Now the hard work starts.blood tests,dieticians, physiologists,community peaditricians and lots of play therapy.However the interesting thing is they think her oral motor skills are less than average hence the eating habits and speech delay.All things we can work on.she has to have her thyroid tested as well as anaemia.her weight is a concern but not majorly as she is just under the 9th centile.They also feel my complications in pregnancy could have contributed to her slow development.

They are still on the fence with Autism but the Dr did say it is such a broad spectrum they can never say.But they will asses her for it 1st then go from there x


----------



## Twinminator

Wow. If that were me, I'd be so overwhelmed... the fighting for it is one thing - the ball rolling so suddenly and so quickly is quite another... it would/will sooo freak me out :nope: Makes it more real than just the struggle in your own four walls.

Thanks for the message!, :hugs: I'm okay, taking a trip to my friend's for a few days tomorrow but i'm dreading it because Lauren was difficult last time we went and that was when she'd only just first discovered climbing. Now she needs to be in a completely safe, ground-level environment otherwise she will not accept that she must not climb - like a doberman with a kitten, she just 'turns' and will NOT give up without a physical fight. Totally obsessed. With no 'props' or temptations, she's fine, but their dining furniture is in their lounge so.... dunno how we're going to get round that one :wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs, if anyone ever needs a chat just PM me. I am no expert but just personal experience xx


----------



## Eoz

Thank you darling.means alot xx

Abi goes to a special needs class on a Thursday and I love it,She copes fairly way and enjoys the smaller group.I enjoy it for the fact that I get to chat to other Mums who have expiriences and who are learning as well.

my family and some friends don't give a shite think its all in my head. We never have any breaks or support so chatting to people who are going through the same thing is lovely.

A little update from me.

Abi saw another lady this week who specialises in younger children with developmental problems and after a long chat and her playing with Abi we may possibly have found whats wrong.

She thinks as does Abi's early years inclusion teacher that Abi suffers with sensory issues,ie hates being touched and cant understand some tastes and noises.

It's possibly Sensory Processing Disorder.After reading about this I think we may have hit the nail on the head.Autism isnt being ruled out but as the days go on I feel its more SPD than Autism.it sums her up perfectly.

There is a book called 'The Out Of Sync Child' which i'm going to buy and this explains so much about this condition.It may be worth you ladies trying to get a copy as it covers a few things on Autism as well as SPD is a form of Autism.

Hugs and thanks to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

https://www.sensory-processing-disorder.com/

https://www.out-of-sync-child.com/


----------



## Eoz

Double post x


----------



## Twinminator

Eoz, I'm soooo pleased that you now have a clear direction to focus Abi's path down iykwim. Plus if it found to be that for sure, that'll be one in the eye for your head-in-the-sand family..... :growlmad: I'm lucky in that since I've aired my concerns, anyone that knows Lauren fairly well knows there's "something not quite right" (apart from my own mother, but she's been oblivious all her life that woman!)

Thanks for the links, it always amazes me that even when ladies are going through so much emotionlly, they always have time to reach out and try to help others at the same time! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Eoz

This is a whole new thing to me and it's certainly educating me.The people I have chatted to have all said how clued up I am on it all.not really just trial and error and having 5 kids you learn how to have a peaceful life.

If i can help someone else who is also going through then thats another parent and child getting the care they need and deserve.

Congrats on your pink bundle and I'm pleased your family are a help.your mum will wake up soon i hope lol then again my mothers a pain in the arse and im glad she's so oblivious to it all.

hugs hun xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

oo thanks for link to book. I am sure my son has SPD so will give it a read.

Everyone thought it was all in my head too :( Dont worry I dont doubt you and they will feel silly in the end.

Bit of a mini update from me. M had a bad start to the week but by the end of the week he was made class superstar :) This is a great achievement as he goes mainstream and does struggle at times xx


----------



## Eoz

Oh wow thats bloody great!!!! Well done little man.just goes to show they can lead normal lifes in normal settings xxx

Abi's small achievement is she said the word milk and signed for her dinner x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow bless her!! 

My son has to go up to the junior school next year and I am soo worried for him but cant show it! All I can do is check the resources are in place and hope for the best. He is not statemented (I wish he was) but its so hard to get :( 

He is doing ok mainstream because academic wise he is fine and above average with maths and reading but socially he struggles. His teacher admits he does need alot of one to one so maybe the statement thing will be easier to get as he gets older? I dont know.

But yeah he is trying so hard bless him!!

Well done to your daughter, I bet your over the moon x


----------



## Eoz

Yes I was but I had to go in the kitchen to jump for joy as she hates a fuss lol

Its sad you need him to be statemented to get the bloody help he needs.My eldest is statemented for Dyslexia and it took me 3 yrs to get that.In the mean time she fell back 3 yrs in her education and now has the reading age of a 10 yr old.She is almost 13.it has a knock on affect in her life as she likes younger toys has no clue how to use a mobile like most girls her age do.I'd never trust her out on her own.

If you are determined to get him that help.i'll dig out my links.I started off with a school pyscologist and went from there x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks hun. Its soo over whelming at times isnt it :( x


----------



## Eoz

it is indeed.

This week has been so bloody hard all i have done is cry.Abi has been having huge meltdowns,slapping the baby,wont let us touch her etc.

.I showed Abi's dr some videos I have filmed of her when she is in one and bloody hell I now have an urgent referral to a special needs team at the hospital and he will back me up for anything i need be it referrals,help with DLA,support team etc.And he also said he feels she is autistic and maybe aspergers.

I have the videos on my facebook to show people as i received comments that i was over reacting.They soon apologised.

Add me if you like Zoe Clark prof pic is Abi on a bike x


----------



## Twinminator

That is one bloody good idea. I'm going to dig out my camcorder.

I'm sure that's why i got a call so soon back from the gp's surgery about a hosp appointment for Lauren, because she just didn't cope well at all in his office - sod's law she'll be having a "good day" when we see the bigwigs, but a video would show them what they need to see ... xxx


----------



## Eoz

Yes everywhere I went it was like 'aww shes angelic what are you like she cant be that bad'.I was like oh yeah i'll bloody show you .....

Its heartbreaking hun.I and 2 friends cried watching the vids but my god it scores results x


----------



## Twinminator

What I'm noticing more and more with Lolly at the moment is how bewildered she looks when she's in a rage, like she's really confused and scared at the same time, and it's heartbreaking because i can see that she just doesn't understand where it's coming from, why I'm taking her from one room to another for instance, why she has to stop what she's doing to put her shoes on, etc etc. But nobody else can see it like that, they see a "little sod's tantrum". It's not, because she can sometimes read what's happening, e.g. I get my coat on, put Emily's coat on, then go to her, and she's fine. She's actually a very good girl deep down :cry: But sometimes it just doesn't work like that and she can't handle it. :nope: I HATE it when MIL says "she's getting all the attention because she's naughty and she knows it" :growlmad: NO, she's NOT, she just doesn't like being round your house and i have to reassure her, if MIL doesn't want a full-on paddy and ornaments smashed that is!!


----------



## Eoz

Oh gee hun xxxx That is abi to a t my heart aches for you xx go add me if you have fb see the vids then tell me if its similar xx

AS for mil daft cow she should bloody help you x


----------



## Twinminator

It's so easy for some people to judge and not so easy to help, it seems!! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I HATE other peoples opinions. You can add me on Fb just PM me if you want. I am always taking about autism lol other people can like it or lump it xx


----------



## Eoz

whats your facebook hun?

i have just added a new thread about trying to find a nursery suitable for Ab's needs x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think I have you on Fb Eoz? xx


----------



## Eoz

oo yeah you added me a while ago :dohh:


----------



## Eoz

I applied for Disability Living Allowance for Abigail back in October.Well today i recieved a letter.DLA have decided she is eligible for middle rate.I am over the moon as it opens many doors now.We will be getting her a new bed,some sensory aids and special lights for her room.


----------



## Newt

great news hun, congratulations, it really does make a big difference to LOs lifes, sensory toys are not cheap and she will really benefit from the extra help. Well done :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations, it changes so much xxx


----------



## Jenny27

Hi Eoz,
You sound like a very busy momma. I am just 16 weeks pregnant with my first but work as a behavior interventionist working with kids on the spectrum. First let me say how brave and honest you are for sharing your story. I lived in the UK for a year (thats where I met my partner) but am not too familiar with the services available for you in your country..what I can say from experience is that your story is although seemingly unique, also in a way, is very common for parents I have met.Frustration, not knowing, and trying new therapies and techniques are all ventures you will be dealing with now and for some time but there is hope! Early intervention is the key for kids on the spectrum and it is possible that language will come back if lost or therapies can help to help your little one communicate the way she is able to. My students work with PECS, communication devices, or through typing and facilitated communication. ABA therapy is also a therapy of choice for many therapists and behaviorists in the field. I would say it is a great idea to get started as soon as possible meeting with specialists and get the services your little angel needs and deserves. Also, make sure to take time to care for yourself, your partner, and your other children. I know it is a full time job dealing with a child with Autism but also crucial that you do what you can to keep sane! Keep going momma, you are part of a strong community and there are many resources and lots of new research that makes treatment betterr than it ever has been in the past. Sending you strength!


----------

